# Turbo Brute!!!!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this on facebook!!! Steeve Vandal, if you are out there, COME JOIN US @ MIMB!! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw that too....... I'd like to hear more about it.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

That is cool. That'd be a great how to.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:rockn: I need me one of those


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmm. I'd like to see some vids of that.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to see that thing make a pass. 300' or 1/8 mile either one I bet it is sick!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet. I was actually looking into doing this to my SRA a while back. Don't think it would be very practical for water riding. What held me back was water hitting that HOT turbine housing. I'd like to see some more pics and a vid of it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's why it's not good for pit racin! dang that's some nice work!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He bought the farm on header wrap too.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, some good stuff there. If you want to check out some other good stuff, like a kfx700 with a blower and 650 demon carb, or some other kawie 700 turbo motors, go check out Kawieriders. Some very smart guy's over there. The 700 v-twin with the blower and demon carb belong to a guy named metalalien over there. Look it up, it's some sick stuff.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Nucking Futs!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

That thing's SWEEEEEET!!!!!

A little more pump and that sucker will be a YAMAHA!!!!!!!!!!:haha:

Just Sayin':haha:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I havent even taken possession of my BF yet and I already want a turbo on it. I 'hate' this site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sookiesmacker said:


> That thing's SWEEEEEET!!!!!
> 
> A little more pump and that sucker will be a YAMAHA!!!!!!!!!!:haha:
> 
> Just Sayin':haha:


HA! Welcome back stranger :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Grr I hate slow connections. After waiting 30 minutes for the page to load so I can get some excitement from a turbo brute, the pictures didnt load. :aargh4:

Thats what I get for screwing off while on watch out at sea I guess.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> Grr I hate slow connections. After waiting 30 minutes for the page to load so I can get some excitement from a turbo brute, the pictures didnt load. :aargh4:
> 
> Thats what I get for screwing off while on watch out at sea I guess.



Premature celebration!! It does look good!! Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=120325451328020

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=120325451328020#!/video/video.php?v=120307454663153


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I want two of them! haha.


----------



## TIT-COBRA (Apr 30, 2010)

man i love turbos..got two in my mustang one in my dodge srt pretty sure the wife would kill me if i put one on my brute...only one way to find out


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

dang. I aint got facebook! I cant see the vids. Are they on youtube?


----------

